# Any reason not to use Go Launcher?



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

I keep reading posts where people dont like the stock launcher but why isn't everyone just using whatever launcher they used on 2.3? I slapped my launcher of choice, Go Launcher EX, on the Nexus and it looks to run beautifully. Fixes all of my complaints with the stock launcher: search bar gone, no scrolling widget support, no folders in app drawer, no vertical app drawer. You can even go back to adding widgets and shortcuts the old easy way.

The only benefit I see of the stock launcher is you get a few new widgets, like the email widget. Am I missing some key piece of info?


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

The stock launcher is just really smooth. Also who wants to go back to an old gingerbread launcher when running a shiny new install of ics. If you want something in-between the two try nova launcher. It is the stock launcher with loads of added features such as adding widgets the old way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you list something that the new ICS launcher does that the old dirty launchers don't? The only thing I've seen is a more complicated way of adding stuff to the screen and a few google scrollable widgets.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> Can you list something that the new ICS launcher does that the old dirty launchers don't? The only thing I've seen is a more complicated way of adding stuff to the screen and a few google scrollable widgets.


Try Nova launcher, in XDA forums... Returns normal easy way of adding widgets, fast, very nice.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

If you dont like it, don't use it lol... simple as that. Thats like asking if theres any reason to use adw instead of go. 
Imo, not only does the stock one look very unique, but like the 2nd post says, it IS ics.

sent from my dRo1d X via talkatap


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe I'm in the minority (although I haven't read many complaints about it) but I really like the stock launcher. Heck, I even like the Google search bar on the home screen. I tried Nova Launcher, and I love the added features it has, but I missed having the see-though search bar, so I uninstalled it and went back to stock.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority (although I haven't read many complaints about it) but I really like the stock launcher. Heck, I even like the Google search bar on the home screen. I tried Nova Launcher, and I love the added features it has, but I missed having the see-though search bar, so I uninstalled it and went back to stock.


Get Nova launcher, based on stock, looks the same, but provides additional features. You'll thank me...


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Try Nova launcher, in XDA forums... Returns normal easy way of adding widgets, fast, very nice.


Quoted for emphasis


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Plus one for nova


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

I keep seeing nova launcher mentioned. Besides the ability to add widgets the old way and absence of the google bar, is there really any difference? Does it run quicker/smoother etc?


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority (although I haven't read many complaints about it) but I really like the stock launcher. Heck, I even like the Google search bar on the home screen. I tried Nova Launcher, and I love the added features it has, but I missed having the see-though search bar, so I uninstalled it and went back to stock.


Nova has the see through search bar... I have it on just the home screen myself.

There are two search bar widgets. Google search bar is the big ugly one. Quick search is the see through one.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Love Nova. Tweaked ICS launcher. Why would u even want anything else. = )


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nova is nice but I like to hide certain apps like my root apps from the app drawer an only keep them in a folder on my desktop so the new updated ADW works great. LPP is shit on ICS....anyone else agree?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

LPP hasn't been updated since 1932. Lol. Pretty sure it does suck. Haven't tried it on here yet = )


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> LPP hasn't been updated since 1932. Lol. Pretty sure it does suck. Haven't tried it on here yet = )


Yeah, it doesn't suck, I was using it on my D2 until I got the Nexus last Thursday. But the developer has moved on, so it isa dead end...


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yepp lpp unfortunately blows chunks on ics. I'm running adw ex and its OK better then having my hands tied by stock. Go launcher doesn't have ics round files and isn't as smooth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

salem said:


> Nova has the see through search bar... I have it on just the home screen myself.
> 
> There are two search bar widgets. Google search bar is the big ugly one. Quick search is the see through one.


Thanks for the tip. I just tried it again and I see it's been updated to Beta3 and the Quick Search widget was a new addition. That hadn't been in the version I tried. I'm going to give it a day to play around with. So far it's looking nice and working well. My only complaint is that I have had two redraws when exiting app drawer and at times it seems to stutter a bit.


----------



## guidzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

Oddly enough when I installed Nova to give it a shot(apk method), my nexus really started acting oddly. Kind of stuttering on homescreens, etc. I'll likely give it a shot as a system app as well tho because I really like the the features of it and still prefer stock launcher(for ics anyway).


----------



## guidzilla (Jul 1, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Yeah, it doesn't suck, I was using it on my D2 until I got the Nexus last Thursday. But the developer has moved on, so it isa dead end...


That situation still irritates me, he was on such a roll with LPP until it came down to the elusive rewrite.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

guidzilla said:


> Oddly enough when I installed Nova to give it a shot(apk method), my nexus really started acting oddly. Kind of stuttering on homescreens, etc. I'll likely give it a shot as a system app as well tho because I really like the the features of it and still prefer stock launcher(for ics anyway).


The first time I tried it I just installed it as an apk and it worked fine, but I missed the transparent search bar. I didn't have any stuttering or redraws. Now that I flashed it via CWM to install it as a system app I'm seeing these things happen (granted it's only been a couple times). We'll see how it goes. Maybe it just needs to get settled in.

And I agree with you on LPP. I used to swear by that launcher (as did many others). But Fede basically abandoned his users while launchers like ADW and GO kept adding features.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

guidzilla said:


> Oddly enough when I installed Nova to give it a shot(apk method), my nexus really started acting oddly. Kind of stuttering on homescreens, etc. I'll likely give it a shot as a system app as well tho because I really like the the features of it and still prefer stock launcher(for ics anyway).


I'm installed as system app, and it's smooths silk. Love Nova...


----------



## mfdemicco (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm using Go Launcher too, with the ICS theme by KOVDEV. Why is Nova launcher better than Go?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> I'm using Go Launcher too, with the ICS theme by KOVDEV. Why is Nova launcher better than Go?


Purely personal choice...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stg13 (Jun 23, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> I'm using Go Launcher too, with the ICS theme by KOVDEV. Why is Nova launcher better than Go?


 It gives you the stock experience but more options to customize than the standard stock one..

I am a Go Launcher fan myself and it is truly what works for you...

~it's not just a phone~


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree the stock and stock-clone launchers are smooth. I've tried them all but I ended up switching over to Go Launcher with the "ics" theme as it runs buttery smooth on my GNex. I wouldn't mind switching back to the stock or stock-clone launchers when they offer continuous-scroll app draw and other tweaks that I use all the time. That will probably come soon enough to one of the modified stock launchers, but in the meantime "it meets my needs" (Go Launcher) outweighs "it's ICS" (stock and modified-stock launchers).

And I think it was actually *1832* (not 1932) when LPP was last updated.....


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried installing Go launcher to see what it looked like on my Nex, everything was off to the left. Uninstalled and tried ADW EX and after install chose ADW EX as home launcher, and phone instantly rebooted. Uninstalled and installed Nova,...hmmm,........I think this porridge is juuuuuuust right.


----------



## dukins (Oct 9, 2011)

Go Launcher has been my launcher of choice for several phones. But for some reason it will not allow me to scroll calendar entries no matter what calendar app I use. So in the reason alone, its a no-go. I have happily been using NovaLauncher, because I prefer the stock look at this point in time. Once Go Launcher calendar scroll is fixed, maybe just maybe i'll switch.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

dukins said:


> Go Launcher has been my launcher of choice for several phones. But for some reason it will not allow me to scroll calendar entries no matter what calendar app I use. So in the reason alone, its a no-go. I have happily been using NovaLauncher, because I prefer the stock look at this point in time. Once Go Launcher calendar scroll is fixed, maybe just maybe i'll switch.


+1. Same issue.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nova Launcher + 240 DPI + 7x6 Grid is where it's at.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> And I agree with you on LPP. I used to swear by that launcher (as did many others). But Fede basically abandoned his users while launchers like ADW and GO kept adding features.


LPP was still my launcher of choice on my DX until I got the GN. Great work, but it hasn't been updated since I was born.

Trebuchet or "Liberty Launcher" has been treating me well though..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vinniepaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Any reason why my dock bar looks to be moving at 5 FPS all the time? Its really choppy on my Nexus, but is pretty smooth on my Droid X and hell, my Eris dock bar is less choppy. Also sometimes (not all the time, but enough to make me want to switch launchers) when scrolling through screens, when I get to my Favorites and Calendar type widgets the screen also gets choppy. Anyone else having this behavior?


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Stock launcher does support scrolling widgets. Dunno where the OP got the idea it doesn't. If you are a fan of colorize widgets, try wizz widgets. They work on stock, nova, trebuchet, ect.


----------



## -GR- (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the stock ICS launcher and have no reason to run anything else. I personally like the folders feature and being able to group apps together. I only really need three screens this way and the stock ICS launcher runs so smooth.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

moosc said:


> Yepp lpp unfortunately blows chunks on ics. I'm running adw ex and its OK better then having my hands tied by stock. Go launcher doesn't have ics round files and isn't as smooth.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This... I'm waiting a little for custom launchers to update because nothing holds a candle to nova right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

I always ran a different launcher since the Droid 1 days, but the ICS launcher is absolutely awesome IMO.


----------



## ugapug (Sep 30, 2011)

You all do realize that Nova supports up to 7 icons in the dock and multiple dock pages, right? Combine that with the fact that you can place nested folders in the dock and BOOM, you can have 16*6 apps available without having to open the app drawer. I use it for quick contacts and my apps I'm in all day long.


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority (although I haven't read many complaints about it) but I really like the stock launcher. Heck, I even like the Google search bar on the home screen. I tried Nova Launcher, and I love the added features it has, but I missed having the see-though search bar, so I uninstalled it and went back to stock.


I don't mind it on the home screen, it's just that they have it on all the screens and I can't take it off. The can't take it off part pisses me off because... well... who the hell do they think they are taking my options away on a phone that is riddled with options.


----------

